# aggressive conure



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I have a pearly conure who is about 9 months old. 
3 weeks ago i had her out and i didnt realise my partner was feeding our dog and the bird flew straight over to the dogs bowl and the dog nipped her and broke her wing. The vet told us strict cage rest for 21 days so shes not been out and the few times we have tried to get her out she wont come out of her cage... If i open the cage she attacks me.. I really dont know what to do she used to be such a loving bird but now wont let me near her and bites really hard.
Shes got a final check up at the vets on monday.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

robstaine said:


> I have a pearly conure who is about 9 months old.
> 3 weeks ago i had her out and i didnt realise my partner was feeding our dog and the bird flew straight over to the dogs bowl and the dog nipped her and broke her wing. The vet told us strict cage rest for 21 days so shes not been out and the few times we have tried to get her out she wont come out of her cage... If i open the cage she attacks me.. I really dont know what to do she used to be such a loving bird but now wont let me near her and bites really hard.
> Shes got a final check up at the vets on monday.


I haven't had my parrot long but from reading up it seems they're able to remember and associate pain with events and do. Such as making sure you're not in the room if I vet has to gave an injection etc. So they don't associate you with the pain, just the vet. It looks be your parrot is doing the same. Patience is going to be key I think and plenty of treats. I'm sure slow and steady will win her around again. Hope she gets the all clear.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

robstaine said:


> I have a pearly conure who is about 9 months old.
> 3 weeks ago i had her out and i didnt realise my partner was feeding our dog and the bird flew straight over to the dogs bowl and the dog nipped her and broke her wing. The vet told us strict cage rest for 21 days so shes not been out and the few times we have tried to get her out she wont come out of her cage... If i open the cage she attacks me.. I really dont know what to do she used to be such a loving bird but now wont let me near her and bites really hard.
> Shes got a final check up at the vets on monday.


If she is painful, stressed or has reduced flight she will be more defensive. Your vet will be best placed to discuss the physical and pain related problems but the psychological issues can be more difficult to identify and resolve. I would get an all clear from the vet first and give her some time to recover fully before looking at behavioural modifications or changes as inappropriate methods will only stress her further.
Marie


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

great advice so far,

they have long memories and as such may always now be nervous, 

you will have to "start again" to win the birds trust back.

when the vet has given the all clear I would start with nightly, cage partially covered interaction. Put your hand in the cage when it is dim and don't move it, keep doing this until the bird gets on your hand of its own volition. 

then gently and gradually you can increase the interaction as it builds trust up once again

You can also get pro help from Mike at "a world of wings" and from Ann castro who runs "the bird school" both should be able to help you either direct or via their books and online resource

good luck 

john


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, shes got the all clear the vet said shes fully healed and her wong shakes cos of muscle wastage which will build as she comes out more. We have got into a routeen where she comes out of her own accord and i put her back when its time for bed she seems to be getting better she flys to me and sits on me while i do house work.


----------

